# Looking for best software to create rhinestone designs



## grace1456

In search of the best software to create rhinestone designs. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## edward1210

Rhinestones designs from digital arts solution

Sent from my SM-N900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## edward1210

I just bought this software, after I went to the is show in orlando and took the class, I'm leaning, but the great thing about is the support they give you, including the owner Craig, they been great with me so far, plus you buy the arts package, it will be great
They gave me a great deal, my total expenses were like $2000


----------



## mfatty500

ACS is my main go to for rhinestones & TRW for other features, (it's a macro for corel draw) & we have added Hot fix era but the I use that for spangles,it can be for rhinestones but mostly for rhinestone setting machines, in my opinion..DAS is rather expensive for what you get, again just my 2cents


----------



## edward1210

Well you might be right, I didn't know anything about, that was my first time I saw that I can do rhinestones with the vinyl cutter and software, I know they been great support for me, and for me is very important has support


----------



## mrtimothy

The Stone Wizard by The Rhinestone World - absolutely the best and wonderful customer service. I'd stay away from Easy Stone Template - there are people complaining all the time about the poor customer service. Both are macros that run in CorelDraw. I've read if you upset Easy Stone Templates, he'll turn off your access to the macro. People complaining he doesn't answer emails, phone calls, send out order, etc. 

You won't go wrong with the one from The Rhinestone World and they are coming out with a new version at the end of the month.


----------



## kingwoo

You can check this key words on the website of The Rhinestone World just like mrtimothy said. Their quality rhinestone software and service may help you save a lot time. Normally, there are many useful teaching video matching their software.


----------



## pjmom60

I third the recommendation for The Rhinestone World. Best customer service ever and they offer free and discounted designs.


----------



## Sunjoa

I also prefer the Stone Wizard from The Rhinestone World. I have used iDesignr Pro also and still prefer the Stone Wizard. Their customer service is top notch and provide videos for nearly every button used in the macro. I cannot wait for version 3.0, coming soon I hope. Several of the macro companies allow you to use a trial version. Try some out and see what works best for you. Hope this helps, Dane.


----------



## dancebling

I will be checking out the TRW macro at TRW's booth at Long Beach ISS Show. From what I've seen so far more than likely I will purchase it. I've been researching the software by accessing their site, watching their videos and reading input from users on the forum. Matt and his team seems to have listened to the voice of the customer and incorporated stellar training, information and support on his product. That is a big + for me.

I am totally frustrated with the lack of support and information for WINPICSign software. Hot Fix Era requires additional costs for various plugins and again no support. Initially, HFE appears to be a great piece of software however, their isn't much flexibility with the software.


----------



## mfatty500

Yes, TRW has great support, as long as you have Corel Draw X6or X7 you'll be good to go...


----------



## mfatty500

HFE is definitely different than the others, I use it for my Spangle machine, and sometimes it seems that it is rather archaic, in the way it works, other times it is the bomb. But I have no choice as it is the only software that talks to the Spangle machine. It leaves me scratching my head sometimes.


----------



## dancebling

mfatty - yes I have Corel X6. It's a bummer to be tied to one piece of software for a machine (your spangle), but it is, what it is and better than nothing.


----------



## Leg cramps

There is also Winpc rhinestone.


----------



## jfisk3475

edward1210 said:


> Rhinestones designs from digital arts solution
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using T-Shirt Forums


I agree. DAS is the best and easy to use. Call Jack, he will set you up. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## okprinter

Yes we like DAS Rhinestone Designer and Stone Cut Pro

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leg cramps

mrtimothy said:


> The Stone Wizard by The Rhinestone World - absolutely the best and wonderful customer service. I'd stay away from Easy Stone Template - there are people complaining all the time about the poor customer service. Both are macros that run in CorelDraw. I've read if you upset Easy Stone Templates, he'll turn off your access to the macro. People complaining he doesn't answer emails, phone calls, send out order, etc.
> 
> You won't go wrong with the one from The Rhinestone World and they are coming out with a new version at the end of the month.


I have been here a long time. I remember when all this was happening. Haven't heard this complaint in years So I imagine it is not an issue any longer, Not saying it couldn't happen, you really need to read the fine lines in the licensing agreements.


----------



## ShaggyDog

Problems with ES still exist. 

I like winpc14. The tutorials are not good, but for the price point it has some good features. 

If you have Corel, I think the wizard from TRW is the way to go. The support is excellent. They are very active on their Facebook pages. Finding help is pretty quick. they are always improving the software and always listen to what their customers want and need in the software. 3.0 is still in a test phase, with the new features being pretty awesome. Worth a look for sure. I have been a late adapter to the wizard. 3.0 has changed that for me.


----------



## dancebling

Leg cramps said:


> There is also Winpc rhinestone.


Been there - done that! - but again -no support - anywhere - including:

+Their own site - most of the information and videos is outdated
+The manual with the software is just reprinted with each release and is not very useful
+YouTube videos are out of date - and most do not have audio
+Facebook - they use predominantly for sales - not support.
+They are located in Canada - so to call requires toll charges if you don't Skype.
+They do not make themselves or support readily available to help their customers.
+Limited if any presence of any user forums/sites.

Sandi Jo did/does more training on their software than the manufacturers.


----------



## dancebling

ShaggyDog said:


> Problems with ES still exist.
> 
> I like winpc14. The tutorials are not good, but for the price point it has some good features.
> 
> If you have Corel, I think the wizard from TRW is the way to go. The support is excellent. They are very active on their Facebook pages. Finding help is pretty quick. they are always improving the software and always listen to what their customers want and need in the software. 3.0 is still in a test phase, with the new features being pretty awesome. Worth a look for sure. I have been a late adapter to the wizard. 3.0 has changed that for me.


ITA. Even concerning WinPC14. It would be an awesome product if the manufacturer/developer devoted time and resources for quality tutorials, training and support. 

I downloaded the Demo of TRW Wizard and have been playing around with it. It will definitely be a purchase for me either at ISS Long Beach or upon return.


----------

